# Fantasy Planted Aquarium



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

If you had no budget, please tell us what your planted aquarium fantasy would be!

I would love to aquascape a 120gal. Dual Giesemann MH pendants, chiller, quiet sump, fully automatic CO2. I'd love to try the Dupla equipment again.

I think I would go with a Nature Aquarium style.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

280 gallon with all the high tech fixin's. PC lights, pressurized, controlled co2, lots of rare, expensive plants and fish.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

A 240gallon tank (96x24x24) with about a dozen altum angelfish (P. altum). I would do a Nature Aquarium style layout.

To keep maintenance reasonable, I would outfit it with an automatic water change system, an automatic dosage system, and automatic pressurized CO2 system. I'd like the ADA glassware, substrate system, and lighting system.

I would use mostly plants like Anubias, Bolbitus, mosses, and Cryptocorynes...and lots of driftwood.

Carlos


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I would make a tank so deep i could swim in it to plant my plants. It would have a current that went front to back so it would be like a river. A little far fetched but its a fantasty. Plants would be Cyperus Helfari and Polygonum (Red). Look it the aquarium plant handbook and find the picture of the river that is the look i would want. Its got Polygonum growing from grassy plants.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

ShaneSmith said:


> I would make a tank so deep i could swim in it to plant my plants. It would have a current that went front to back so it would be like a river. A little far fetched but its a fantasty. Plants would be Cyperus Helfari and Polygonum (Red). Look it the aquarium plant handbook and find the picture of the river that is the look i would want. Its got Polygonum growing from grassy plants.


One of my neighbors had a 650g saltwater reef in his home. He had to swim in it with a snorkel while I handed him pieces of liverock (I was on a ladder) and he would place the rock.

Matt


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

A long river tank 144x20x20

Art, what fish with that chiller? ... a north american biotope stream!
___
Jeff


----------



## Elation (May 27, 2004)

*Massive dream tank*

Preferably an 2500 gal brackish mangrove estuarie that would house mainly Magrove. Filled with Bat fish. Archers. Silver Dollars. and Scats. with aboout ten feet of clearance above the water line For the Archers to feed from. All housed in a green house attached to my dream breakfast room to be overlooked by the Kitchen. Use of a DE filter and small pool pumps along with, of course, UV Sterillizers. Outside would be Large trees overgrowing the green house to provide a natural dappled shade.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Not to sure if this fits planted tanks...but one of the craziest ideas of mine would be a huge paludarium with a waterfall in the "background". There would be river rocks and plants growing beside a "pool". And in the pool would be a colony of montezumae swords and breeding pairs of cichlids(biotopically correct of course). You could even model the waterfall after a real one and add the correct flora and fauna.


A riverine native fish tank would also be incredible.


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

No big dreams for me, just brand new house where the tanks are fittet inside the walls! That way all the wires and hoses and stuff is out of sight always.

Stangely, I think one really cool thing would be just a very long larg tank with just hairgrass, rocks and tons of kardinals. Then enough filtration to make the hairgrass flow in the streams 

Ohh, and nice amazon biotop with a dosen altums for the other walls 8)


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Jeff,

I like to maintain a steady temp of between 78-80F. In Florida with MH lights, that is hard to do some times. Chiller does it for me.

Fish are my Achilles Heel. They are the last thing I look into and I always have a hard time. Not sure what fish. Always wanted rainbows though.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow...that's a great question. And hard to answer 

My dream tank would be a giant (500+ gallons) biotope of the Nile river, with lotuses allowed express their full glory and authentic castoff Egyptian pottery on the bottom in which the tiny little sand fish could spawn 

Other dreams include a temperate South American setup with basketmouths and cool-water Poeciliids, a Madagascan biotope with the appropriate Aponogetons and strange cichlids, and a biotope of Australia's Kimberly region.


----------



## mrmagnan (Jan 29, 2005)

*Dream f/W aquarium*

1 acre waterfront property on Lake Malawi & a really big outdoor tank w/ glass front. Bigger and cheaper than anything posted so far!

If you've ever snorkled in Malawi you'll know what I mean. You could also raise the local delicacy "Chambo fish," a cichlid, for lunch.

mrm


----------

